# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Galweg-operatie: wat te verwachten ?

## lies1985

hallo iedereen , 

vorig jaar heb ik mijn gal laten verwijderen nadat was gebleken dat ik meerdere stenen had waaronder een steen van 1cm die mijn opening naar mijn galwegen blokeerde ik ben toen geopereerd en dacht dat daarmee mijn pijn was opgelost niet dus na de operatie was ik vreselijk ziek en kon niks eten , toch werd ik de dag er na naar huis gestuurd met de uitleg da komt vanzelf wel in orde  :Confused:  ok ik naar huis en een maand nadien opeens heel dunne stoelgang dus ik terug naar de arts en die heeft mij toen zakjes voorgeschreven en toen is dat wel gebeterd . enkele maanden later kreeg ik opeens weer die zelfde pijn als voor mijn operatie ! ik weer naar de dokter mri , echo , bloedonderzoek maar niks te zien  :Mad:  . Ik leek wel gek want er was niks te zien maar ik verging weer van de pijn . Maar nu ..... vorige week donderdag werd ik opeens wakker met krampen opeens diarree dus snel naar toilet en dan begon het weer weer die zelfde vreselijke bandenpijn tussen de schouders en onder de ribben en tussen de borsten echt een helse pijn . De volgende ochtend direct een afspraak gemaakt bij de dokter en nu willen ze gaan opereren ze gaan volgens wat ik er van verstond de galweg opening verbreden zodat kleine steentjes beter doorkunnen of zoiets heb er maar de helft van verstaan want was helemaal in paniek . wie heeft dit nog meegemaakt ? 

bedankt al  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Lies,

Vervelend zeg dat je nog zo'n pijn hebt na de galblaas operatie en dat er zoveel onduidelijk is  :Frown: 
Ik heb wel even voor je verder gekeken en er zijn meer leden op deze site die na de operatie veel pijn hadden wat kwam door gallekkage en andere complicaties
Je kunt meer lezen op;
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=469
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=9841 
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5198
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=244
Galstenen kunnen ook terugkomen na het verwijderen van je galblaas schrijft Deylanna hier http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=83

Er zijn dus meer mensen die niet klachtenvrij werden na het verwijderen van de galblaas  :Frown:  
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en hoop voor je dat alles goed komt!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Letje

beste mensen,

je kan ook inplaats van een operatie je stenen uit lever en galblaas uitspoelen met de ongelofelijke lever en galblaasreinigings methode van andreas moritz. het gelijknamige boek kun je bij de bieb reserveren. ik en mijn man hebben deze methode ook gedaan en zijn inmiddels met succes opweg met deze methode en hebben erg goede vooruitgang mijn man heeft nu geen galsteen aanvallen meer en we gaan nu met de spoelingen door tot er geen stenen meer komen. deze methode is zeker veilig.

ik beveel dit jullie van harte aan

met vriendelijke groet, 

Letje

----------

